# Sean Chen: Will this guy be back?



## J-MAC (Jan 26, 2003)

Remember when the Sacramento Kings invited Taiwan's Sean Chen to training camp. He didn't make the team, but Sacramento is the deepest team in the league. I'm not sold that we've heard the last of this guy. He could possibly catch on with the Charlotte expansion team as a free agent in 04. What do you think? One King's fan once said if the Kings weren't so deep, he probably would've made their roster.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

He isn't better than Brent Price or Mateen Cleaves?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I saw him play in person and he was nothing special


----------

